# Almost cooked my doggies



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ugh, I'm still freaked out about this!

I left the house this morning to shop with my mom for my son's bday this weekend. I put Cooper in his crate in our bathroom, and Daisy is free to have the house to herself. She usually stays on the back of the couch, watching out the window for us to return.

Because I don't work, we RARELY are gone for more then 4 hours at a time. And today, we had some things come up that kept me away for almost 7. I figured my poor dogs would have their legs crossed, needing to pee so bad.

I picked up my kids from school, and came home. The minute I walked into my laundry room, I knew something was terribly wrong. I could feel this HOT, HOT air blasting down on me. It's always warm in that room, when the heater kicks on. But, it was literally like an oven in there.

Daisy got up, and ran to me. I picked her up, and ran to the thermostat. I had set it to 69 when I left the house..it was reading 99 !!!! :jaw:

I dropped Daisy and rushed to Cooper. There he sat, just looking at me from inside his crate. I grabbed him up and rushed them both outside. Of course..they were fine. But, at the time I was sure they were going to die :Cry:

I hit every button I could, and the darn thing wouldn't kick off. Called my dad in a panick, and he told me to run out and hit the breaker..I did. And it went off.

Every candle I had in the house is melted. The butter on my counter..running down the cabinets. Our toothpaste, hours later..still warm to the touch. The kids were opening doors with their sleeves covering their hands, because the knobs were so hot. It was CRAZY!!!!

I also panicked, and made a run to the guinea pig once I realized the dogs were ok. Smaller critter, in a smaller room that tends to get hot anyways. Her water was hot..but, she was fine.

Heat and Air guy came out..doesn't know what's wrong. He cycled it about 7 times, and says it's fine now. It's 12* outside..but still registering 82* in my house. I'm afraid to open doors and windows, in case the heater refuses to work through the night. It's suppose to snow in the morning.

Sooo..now I sit here, going through the "what ifs". I know dogs are outside in heat all the time. But, the constant blowing of two vents right above Cooper's cage for who knows HOW long..freaks me out. The heat guy said it blows at 120*! He did say, if had been constant..all day, that the dogs would probably be dead, and the paint would have literally melted off my walls.

So, that's my drama. I'm never leaving home again. Wait, I'm probably going to have to leave, to get a job. To pay my next darn GAS BILL!! :rant:

:flame::flame::flame:

Here are the candles on my bedroom dresser


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG how scarry, I'm so glad Cooper & Daisy are fine. I can only image how you felt when you got home, I dont think I could leave ever again either.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, how horrifying! I'm sure I would have reacted the same way you did. I'm glad that everyone is okay, though! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG Tritia, that's terrifying. I can't imagine the stark terror you felt. Seeing the photo of those candles is a graphic testament to your nightmare. Take care and try to have a good night.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OMG... that is so scary. You would think it would have an automatic shut off. I hope you get it fixed right away.

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG! How scary! Just looking at the candles lets you see how very hot it got! So what does that mean when the guy says it's fine now?? Is he replacing the thermostat or something? What if it does it again? I'm glad to hear your animals are ok, but that is just plain scary.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Never.....never would have thought anything like that could happen!!!! glad your babies are ok.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh how scary!! Yikes  I am so happy that all your fur babies are okay. I am sending you a BIG hug :hug:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

He didn't really know what was wrong, because it wasn't doing it when he was cycling it. Guess it could be a few different things??
The temp on the thermostat is slowly dropping. As soon as it hits 69, and the heater kicks back on..we'll wait and see what happens. If it's before 9, he said to call..and he'd come back. After..I'm out of luck, lol.
Call in the morning.

I just went to get clothes out of my dresser, after a shower..and my underwear felt like it'd just come out of the dryer, lol.

I'm kind of afraid to go to sleep tonight  I guess if I wake up in a sweat, I'll know it's doing it again. He said to shut the breaker off again then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Geez, Tritia!!!  THAT is a miracle!!! I am so glad to hear that they are both ok!

Did you happen to call your Vet just to make sure they didn't get heat exhaustion??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tritia, how scary!!!! I am so relieved all your fur kids are OK-- I am amazed and relieved the guinea pig is OK. wow-- the melted candles--- as Lynn said, not something you could of possibly thought would happen and have planned for. very scary. I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Tritia, that is so scary. Glad everyone's OK and hope this will never happen again.


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Gosh that is so scary. I am always afraid to leave the animals at home alone because I am afraid something like that, or even worse, a fire would happen. So glad you made it home and everyone was okay!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! What a scare! I never would have imagined something like that! That candle pic is quite dramatic!!! I'd be pretty confident that the doggies would be OK, but I soooo understand going through the "what ifs." 
Duncan lurched out of my arms yesterday and landed on his head. He cried for about 10 seconds and seems absolutely fine, but I almost peed in my pants I was so scared. I'm still guilt-ridden today. We just feel so responsible for these little guys.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Tritia,

Wow, what a story?! I'm happy everyone is alright! Hard to believe how that could even happen!??!? How hot does your furnace get????? thats insane!

Ryan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That is so scary! I am so happy that all your furbabies are okay and your house is safe too. The picture of the candles is quite dramatic. Hope it never happens again. All the best!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You poor thing. How frightening. I am so happy to hear that everyone is okay.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That is freaky scary! I'm glad your fur kids are okay. I would have never thought about a thermostat going psycho. I hope it was a one time thing.

I'm with you, I'd be very worried about leaving the pets alone in the house after that.

Wanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I'm sitting here at 75, lol. Waiting for it to drop so the heat will come on. I may open some windows to help things along. I can't sleep till I know it's working ok.
If I go to bed now, I'm just sure I'll wake up in a hot sweat in the middle of the night. 

I have no clue how high it could have gone. I guess the unit itself has a safety on it, so it doesn't burn up and explode or something. But, blowing at 120*..wow. I could see how it was quickly heading that way. 
And I guess there's no way to set it that high. It only goes to 90. The guy had to explain that to my dad, cause he was sure I'd set it at 96..instead of 69, lol. I hit the arrow down a couple times, period. I know how to work the thermostat. Heck, I'm the only one that does, lol. Dh isn't allowed to touch it, neither are the kids.
Oh, and the house is only 3 yrs old. So, for something major to have gone wrong already, will NOT make me happy


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Tritia..

I'd still want to call my Vet and ask if there could be any side effects from the heat..cuz you'd think it if got hot enough to melt candles, then couldn't it have affected their internal organs???...Just a thought.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia,

What a terrifying experience!!!! I am so glad that everyone and everything was ok. I've never heard of thermostat going "crazy" like that. Are you going to have to replace it or just wait and see how it "acts" in the near future?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Tritia..
> 
> I'd still want to call my Vet and ask if there could be any side effects from the heat..cuz you'd think it if got hot enough to melt candles, then couldn't it have affected their internal organs???...Just a thought.


Yea, that's a good idea. I'll call in the morning. 
I wasn't worried about them once I saw them. They were bouncing around, acting totally normal. Once it cooled off quite a bit, I fed them. Changed their WARM water right away. They've been playing with some new toys we got them today. And acting just fine.
But, it definitly couldn't hurt to call and run it by them. Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, gosh. Glad everyone is OK. I hate when things like that happen. Hope you find the problem soon.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tritia,
How awful! I'm so glad you got home when you did!
Who would ever think something like that could happen? I'm always afraid my heat will go off during the day and my guys will be frozen.

I'm so happy everyone is okay. Try and get some rest with your babies now.

Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

juliav said:


> Tritia,
> 
> What a terrifying experience!!!! I am so glad that everyone and everything was ok. I've never heard of thermostat going "crazy" like that. Are you going to have to replace it or just wait and see how it "acts" in the near future?


Guess we'll see what happens tonight/tomorrow. (we're at 73..and counting, lol)
I can just see it not working at all, and us all having to sleep at my folks cause it'll be so darn cold in there. I think it's about 8 outside now.

I've googled "my heater won't shut off", lol. And I'm finding others having the same situation. Everything from major wiring probs, to simple things like changing the batteries in their thermostat. Which I did do right away. But, the heat guy put the old ones back in for some reason. He didn't think that was the prob. I honestly can't remember the last time they were changed?????? So, I'm sure they're due for new ones.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Tritia,

Are you blonde? The reason why I ask is because the guy accused you of setting the thermostat to 96 instead of 69 and that SOOOO sounds like something that I would get accused of, because I'm blonde. But, like you....I'd certainly know if I was pressing the heat button up 25X!!!! lol Idiots! I hate condescending accusations,  anyhow..

I'm SOO sorry that happened, that is SO freaky! WOW.

And on the upcoming electric/gas bill. I would call them and say there is a mistake. They can compare the bill to years past and they may give you an adjustment. Call them and say the charge is inaccurate, Personally, I wouldn't tell them about the thermostat ghost, because that would fault YOUR equipment and not theirs, but that's just me. lol

I'm glad the furbabies are alright :kiss: They probably wanted a big bowl of ice water and some cool outside air and were back to normal.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, that goodness all your furbabies are ok from this!! That must have been such a scary thing for you to walk in to. I had a thermostadt that had a battery issue and would not turn on.l We had to change the betteries once a month. And one, I clicked the button to put the heat up two degrees, and I did not know it, but the botton got stuck= on the up position. I came home sooner than you but my house was 84 [email protected]!!! I strongly suggest getting a new thermostat. We just got one for Xmas and I love it!! 
Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How scary, I am so glad to hear the furbabies are okay. I hope you are able to find out what caused it and get it fixed, so you can feel comfortable enough to leave them home alone again.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm so glad you are all ok. How scary! That's just something I would never think of going wrong. Thank God it didn't start a fire, although I'm not sure how it didn't with it being so hot. I hope they can fix whatever's wrong, you just don't expect that in a brand new house.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Tritia,
> 
> Are you blonde? The reason why I ask is because the guy accused you of setting the thermostat to 96 instead of 69 and that SOOOO sounds like something that I would get accused of, because I'm blonde. But, like you....I'd certainly know if I was pressing the heat button up 25X!!!! lol Idiots! I hate condescending accusations,  anyhow..
> 
> ...


LOL..it's been so long since I've seen my natural color, I can't remember if I'm really blone or not, hehehe.
It wasn't the heat guy..but, my DAD who assumed it was MY fault. :frusty:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That actually happened to me 2 times in my new home. I would come home (this happened in 2 summers) and the heater turned on & would not shut off. It was roasting in there. What the problem for us was a relay in the inside unit (in the crawl space). It shorted out & caused the heat to come on and not shut off. It was 100 degrees out & walking into a house that was 100 degrees was just awful. So i know how you feel. I too freaked out about my puppies but they were ok.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soooo glad that all your babies were fine when you got home...they probably thought that they were back in Cuba...hahahahahaha!!! The pictures of the candles really put it in perspective....man I do not think I would be able to leave my house again....so scary!!! I hope all is better now!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> That actually happened to me 2 times in my new home. I would come home (this happened in 2 summers) and the heater turned on & would not shut off. It was roasting in there. What the problem for us was a relay in the inside unit (in the crawl space). It shorted out & caused the heat to come on and not shut off. It was 100 degrees out & walking into a house that was 100 degrees was just awful. So i know how you feel. I too freaked out about my puppies but they were ok.


Wow!
I think he mentioned a relay something or other. We'll have to wait and see if it does it again, I guess. Which sucks. Cause it'll probably happen when we're away again


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I am soooo glad that all your babies were fine when you got home...they probably thought that they were back in Cuba...hahahahahaha!!! The pictures of the candles really put it in perspective....man I do not think I would be able to leave my house again....so scary!!! I hope all is better now!!!!


LOL..maybe.
Or..having a bad flashback of being at the groomer's. I know I had a fit when I found them using a cage dryer on Daisy once, when I asked them NOT to. I've heard about little dogs dying that way. I think that's where my fear came in. Not just that it was hot. Cause heck, it's been 102 outside when they've been out there. It's just that constant hot air blowing on them 

And obviously had it continued blowing at 120, and something HAD happened to the dogs..I'd have been devastated. But, thinking past them..I just had the whole house painted. When he said the paint would have melted off the walls, I was like..oh, HECK no! lol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well how about this for a blonde reaction -- I had no idea there were batteries in the thermostat. I've *never* changed batteries (obviously) in the 22 years I'm in my house.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Well how about this for a blonde reaction -- I had no idea there were batteries in the thermostat. I've *never* changed batteries (obviously) in the 22 years I'm in my house.


LOL...maybe it doesn't take batteries? Ours is digital, so I'm thinkin' others that aren't..don't have batteries?? (sharing your blonde moment, cause I really don't know) We did have the other kind at our old house, but I can't remember much about it.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

And I just called the vet. He said if they were to have suffered any kind of heat exhaustion or anything. They'd be pretty sick, and they're just fine.

The heat guy called to check on us this morning. And to ask me for a pic of the candles on the dresser. Guess there's a website these guys go to, and post funny, unusual things they've encountered. And he wants to poke fun at MY candles, lol.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What an odd thing to happen. We have came home to a cold house,but never a hot one. I think you are lucky something didn't catch on fire. For a furnace to run that long blowing out 120* something had to of gotten really hot. I'm glad everyone was safe. Hope they get that fixed accurately soon.
:angel: sending an angel to look out after you!:angel:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia, that had to be scary. I'm glad all is well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, so glad all is well-- I would send the picture to the heat guy-- he will remember you that way and you'll get better service!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You know, we just found out, the hard way, that there are batteries in the digital thermometer control. Had ours for 9 years, and the batteries corroded and we had to replace the entire unit~~$600 dollars! Who knew?

Tritia, that is just awful, and I'm so glad the dogs were okay, as well as your home. Maybe you should get another opinion from a different furnace co. That sounds dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Tritia...I'm happy to hear that you got the "A OK" from your Vet!:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh man, that is so scary!
I am so glad everything turned out ok...except for your melted candles!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My friend had the same problem and his place hit over 100! Turns out it was his thermostat. He simply got a new one and no problems since. Funny thing was his kids were home at the time and they didn't even notice! They just thought it was really warm. It was when their mom came home from work and noticed how hot it was. Go figure!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> My friend had the same problem and his place hit over 100! Turns out it was his thermostat. He simply got a new one and no problems since. Funny thing was his kids were home at the time and they didn't even notice! They just thought it was really warm. It was when their mom came home from work and noticed how hot it was. Go figure!


oh my gosh, how someone couldn't notice..is beyond me!!

I think this weekend, we'll probably buy a new one, just to be safe.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> oh my gosh, how someone couldn't notice..is beyond me!!
> 
> I think this weekend, we'll probably buy a new one, just to be safe.


Now that sounds like a great idea. Then you don't have to worry every time you walk out the door.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just read this thread and am so happy everything turned out ok. I would have never considered something like this happening.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. Glad everyone is OK. That is scary.

I just turned and asked my DH if our digital thermostat had batteries. He said it is hard wired - no batteries. I would have never known.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Trita,
You are so lucky and hopefully nothing like that will ever happen again. Have you tried looking up on the internet any recalls that your heating unit and thermastat might have on them? Some times other people have the same problem with certain units. If you ever worry about you babies being dehydrated from something like that, you lift the side of their cheeks and check the gums to see if they are pink and have moisture on them, if they are pale and dry than you want to make sure they drink lots of water and maybe some pedilyte to replace what they sweated out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Elaine....Thanks for passing along that information!

I always keep a large bowl of water down for my dogs when I leave...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Elaine!
They really didn't act like they'd gone through anything. When I got to Cooper, he just looked up at me, stretched..then started bouncing around like always.


And yea, I always leave them plenty of water. But, this water was so warm..I'm sure they didn't touch it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Geez, Tritia..I still can't get over your scare!!! I'd be kissing that little fur face daily!!:hug:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

WOW, that is ne scary story. I would never have imagined that such a thing could happen. I've come home to the thermostat not working before but nothing like this. And yes I learned the hard way that there are batteries in the thermstat that need changing. I felt really dumb paying $90 for a service call and 2 new batteries!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG! Thank God your babies are all okay! I have never heard of anything like this.
Give all your babies a big kiss and hugs! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You know, I always worry about a fire if I'm gone and the dogs couldn't get out, so I'll never leave anything in the washer/dryer or on the stove. I even pull the plug on the toaster, but who would think to worry about the heat. Scary!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

pjewel said:


> You know, I always worry about a fire if I'm gone and the dogs couldn't get out, so I'll never leave anything in the washer/dryer or on the stove. I even pull the plug on the toaster, but who would think to worry about the heat. Scary!


Geri,

I'm the same way, as we have a few neighbors who have lost their dogs to house fires! I have one of those alert stickers on my window for the Fire Department that says how many dogs I have in the house.

I even worry about earthquakes and if I had to run out of the house in the middle of the night. I have extra leashes and stuff stashed in our truck..

Call me crazy...:crazy:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Tritia! I can't imagine such a thing happening. I can imagine a heater breaking and not working at all, but to keep heating non-stop is crazy! Thank goodness you came home when you did. I'm so glad your babies are fine. Whew!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I set that sucker at 70 last night, and woke to it being 75..and rising :frusty:
Managed to get it to shut off by the switch this time, instead of the breaker. 
I've got a house full of sick kids today, I've blown out my knee and pretty sure I should be in the ER, not at the computer (leg propped, watching as it swells some more, ugh). But, now I have to wait for the heat guy again. OR..wait till dh gets off work, and tell him to get a new thermostat on his way home. Not in the mood today...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia,

I am sorry to hear that your kids are sick, you injured your knee and your thermostat is acting up again. It sounds like a true Monday, anything that can go wrong will go wrong....sigh. Do you have anyone who can come and help out??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry you are having such a rotton day!! Hope it ends better than it started!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! This is so scary! I never heard of this happening. This is just 1 more thing for me to worry about. 
I am so glad your pups ok. 

I am so freaked out!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, thanks Lily and Julia..definitly a Monday, lol. 
My dad came by for a bit today, and the heater is working again..so far. He also brought me a brace for my knee. It's an old football injury. Wait, not it's not. Just always wanted to say that, hehehehe. My knees are shot, and one or the other is always causing me problems. It's actually a lot better then this morning.
Cooper has his second obedience class tonight, so hopefully we can get there. I'd hate to miss.


----------

